# Best headlight bulbs??



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I want the brightest 9004 bulbs possible that won't melt the harness. The don't have to be super-whites, or blue or any of that crap. Just the brightest bulbs for not a rediculous amount of money.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm impressed w/ my Silverstars. They are a nice bright white but I don't have on-coming traffic flashing me or anything. Picked up the pair for $40.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i have Sylvania Silverstars too and they are really good! i had so-so xenon bulbs before and they emit white light if you look at it but they are crap as far as visibility and stuff. don't have any regrets with my silverstars..highly recommended.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I was thinking of the silver stars too. Guess I'll be picking those up today.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

good choice!


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

so I put them in and they are definitely brighter then my old Cool Blues. Hopefully they last longer cuz they are hella expensive.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

My Silver Stars are doing kickass as well. Except I have to get mine "aligned"...so they don't point towards the GROUND!!! But they aren't blue at all to me, more white/bright than anything.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ANY pics of these Sylvania lights on at night .......!????


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *so I put them in and they are definitely brighter then my old Cool Blues. Hopefully they last longer cuz they are hella expensive. *


Goto the sylvania web site. They have a $10 rebate coupon there.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

MTec is another option. I'm pretty happy with them. I've had many compliments/complaints about how they look and how bright they are.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Goto the sylvania web site. They have a $10 rebate coupon there. *


It's only for the US.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *so I put them in and they are definitely brighter then my old Cool Blues. Hopefully they last longer cuz they are hella expensive. *


Wow, they are brighter than the Sylvannia Cool Blues? I put some cool blues in a while ago and Ive been really impressed with the huge improvement over stock. How expensive were the Silverstars? 

-Nick


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I paid $48 for a pair. Then you get a $10 rebate.

And yes, they're brighter!

Look here! http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AIght so the Sylvanias give U a bright high white right-no blue tint.

Thats what I need cuz my corners (B1 Hybrid) although they have a blue tint while theyre off have a reg. white when they're on.

So Im trying to match them up at night....

Its ironic and very DAMN frustrating! When the lights are off I get a Blue tint from my corners not from my heads----when they're on at night the heads shine with a blue tint and the corners are just a white....

Im about to lose my mind


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The Silverstars are pure white....no blue tint at all


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Right,
But the wattage is like 5-10 watts over stock. So it is still a risk if your wires are corroded. The corosion will stop the flow of power and the wire will heatup and melt. Stock 9004's are like 45/55 or 45/60. The silverstars are 50/70. So your lows are brighter and your highs are REALLY brighter.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Right,
> But the wattage is like 5-10 watts over stock. So it is still a risk if your wires are corroded. The corosion will stop the flow of power and the wire will heatup and melt. Stock 9004's are like 45/55 or 45/60. The silverstars are 50/70. So your lows are brighter and your highs are REALLY brighter.
> 
> Seth *


But i havent read anyone having any problems wit em.....so they must be alright with the extra watts...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

True,
Its only 5w over stock so there shouldn't be any trouble, but that donesn't mean some yahoo who had crappy wires isn't going to come on the boards and complain that silverstars suck. 

Seth


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

umm....The website says 50/70 but the package said 45/65. There is a mistake somewhere but I do know that I am impressed with them, and the highbeams are great. 

BTW the bulbs themselves have a slight blue tint but the light is not blueish.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *umm....The website says 50/70 but the package said 45/65.*


maybe we got a slightly lowered version to meet Canadian headlight requirements???

-Nick


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
45/65 is correct for 9004.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AIGHT Im getting these heads......I hope they're everything U guys say they are----or Im coming after each one of U!!!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *AIGHT Im getting these heads......I hope they're everything U guys say they are----or Im coming after each one of U!!! *


me to 

... just gotta break out the trusty 'ol screwdriver and aim the lights...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

i also heard the XD5s are very bright, what are the silverstars rated at in K, because the XD5s are rated at 5100k.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *i also heard the XD5s are very bright, what are the silverstars rated at in K, because the XD5s are rated at 5100k. *


http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm 

4000k


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GOt My SIlverstars for $40 form Auto zone and I got my rebate coupon....

The light really are a nice bright white-Im very happy with em...

Now I need a white corner-the B1 hybrids now dont really match up that great with it IMO....I mean its def. better thatn what I had B4 but its not quite what I want yet...


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

Well Guess what, couple days ago was reading this forum and I was convinced to get the sylverstars. Man these things are tight! But I looked at em and the yellow side markers look incredibly gay with the new lights. So the next day I went and got clear bulbs instead of yellow. Still looks gay cuz they are low wattage in comparison. Also noticed the bulb has to filaments. Is there a way to switch the wires to have the brigher filiment on as your running lights? Is that brighter filament for your turn signal? Also how should I align my heads? I don't know where I should put the center of the light pattern.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

My vote for best headlight bulbs goes to the Silverstars. I have them on both of my sentras (B15 and B13) and they work very good.


----------

